# Hello everyone



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

My name is Mike, and I'm the bulter/man-friday/can opener for the Jellicle Tribe, a collection of 7 cats of dubious lineage. 3 of them are adoptees, and the rest are rescues. Every one of them have a story, but that would make this post awlfully long, so I'll just like stick to the basics.

First is Turvy Demeter, my very first cat and still very much with us. She is a silver tabby, or rather, a mutt that looks like one. She once ruled the house with iron claws, but lately has decided to retire and live the good life, and has claimed the sun room as her's and her's alone. 

Mischief, the tall, black, street-wise, smak-talking ex-stray thug kitty. A smooth talker that used to bum meals from a neighborhood till a lady bundled him up and took him to the shelter. I was dropping off some donations and we just sort of took to each other.

Etcetera, found by my parents on their farm as a kitten. We never found a mother, so she may have been lost, or something may have caught the mom. Etcetera is what I'll call a Torbie, sort of like a tortie and white with the colors in a tabby pattern, very cute. She is a talker, and a Diva!!

Skimbleshanks, rode into the factory where I work on a freight train. He was a little red and white kitten that couldn't have been over 6 weeks old, and he walked straight up to the plant production manager and demanded the turkey sandwich she had in her bag....he still has that appetite.

Rumpleteaser, soft red, almost blond....she was found by a co-worker on his cattle farm. She is the most vocal and snuggly cat I've ever seen.

Peanut and Sassy, the two new girls. Their former human could no longer keep them, and begged the shelter to keep them together. Peanut is a very very soft red and white, and tiny little Sassy is a perfect Tuxedo

Well, thats us in a nutshell. I'll probably just read more than post, but I'm sure I'll chime in every now and then


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Welcome to the cat forum 

Very interesting to read about your cats, I would love to see some pictures of them.


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I enjoyed reading about your kitties, welcome aboard :!:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Mike!! I enjoyed reading about your cats, hope you enjoy the forum. 
You have a great writing style, I look forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Mike! Very entertaining stories about your cats, and I love their unusual names. They sound like quite the bunch.

By the way, is Skimbleshanks the name of a character in a book? It struck me as terribly familiar, but I can't place it!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> Welcome, Mike! Very entertaining stories about your cats, and I love their unusual names. They sound like quite the bunch.
> 
> By the way, is Skimbleshanks the name of a character in a book? It struck me as terribly familiar, but I can't place it!


  Actually, yes...Skimbleshanks is "the cat on the railway train" in the book, "Old Possums Book of Practical Cats". As my little Hobo rode into town on a freight train, it just seemed the perfect name


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Mike

Welcome to the forum - I love your cat descriptions but I love the one of you as butler/man-friday better 

Skimbleshanks is a great name - as soon as I saw it I went a hunting for my TS Elliot book, had forgotten just how much I love the poems ... an evening of happy reading for me 


Stephie


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello to you and the fur gang! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Even though I took this picture before Peanut and Sassy arrived, it is still one of my favorites. I still have no idea what was outside, it was too dark for me to see....the jellicles had that kitty-vision thing going on. Just suddenly it sounded like a herd of pintos was running through the house, and they all clustered at the front door and stood there and stared for several minutes. 










Thanks muchly to TxnKats, for giving simple me a clue on posting photos  

I've started a photo album for the jellicle tribe on yahoo, and if you're interested at all, you can see that here....

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mikepagek ... /my_photos


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello Mike, and welcome to the Cat Forum hope you have fun here :wink: 

-HEYHWA


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Mike Welcome. *










*That is a fantastic picture. 
I know you are going to love it here. 
I enjoyed reading of your kitties!*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your post, Mike, and hope that you will continue to write. You have quite a gang! Welcome!


----------

